# 2017 Trout Stocking Schedule?



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone know when DNR will post the 2017 trout stocking schedule? I can only find 2016 online.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Aaron, if you find out when, let me know. I would like to try that this year for the first time.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Too early for publication about the end of February


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

It doesnt really change a whole lot from year to year, and even the published dates are subject to change. 
That said, the 2016 calendar will give you a ballpark figure. 
Last year i dont think they published the schedule until sometime in late January or early February


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

2017 schedule is up.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/2017_stocking_sch.pdf


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It says 1500 pre-season for Tuckahoe. When is pre-season? Don't give date, or month for Tuckahoe Creek.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

They usually dont gove a date for pre season, but its usually early to mid february


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> They usually dont gove a date for pre season, but its usually early to mid february


that would be correct


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like I'll have to make an early March/April pre-fishing trip to my Western MD rivers (NB Barnum, Casselman, Yough) before my NORMAL May trip out there...

Spring = LARGE fish!

Sandcrab


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

AaronDen said:


> Does anyone know when DNR will post the 2017 trout stocking schedule? I can only find 2016 online.


Preseason has begun. Here's the 2017 schedule:
http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/2017_stocking_sch.pdf
1st plant was yesterday in southern MD. 

Tuckahoe is a biggie with 1500 to be planted.
The river otters there can't wait. :--|


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

You can sign up and DNR will email you their stocking schedules.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

They stocked Tuckahoe this week with 500 trout. I went there this morning and the Stream and lake was muddy. No fish today.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmmmm........stocking schedule says 1500. I also get e-mails sent to me when they plant. Didn't get an e-mail on this event.

Are you sure about the 500 Andy?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Hmmmm........stocking schedule says 1500. I also get e-mails sent to me when they plant. Didn't get an e-mail on this event.
> 
> Are you sure about the 500 Andy?


 Yes I'm sure. I will see if I still have the e-mail they sent me and post it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello, preseason trout stocking has begun in some locations within the State.---------I can't find it yet CYT.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

I got this email that you posted above but do not see anything about Tuckahoe. I see 500 trout in Tucker Pond in PG County. Not Tuckahoe in Caroline County.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't find the e-mail they sent me yesterday. But this is what i know. You are right CYT. Tockahoe dose get 1500. But only got 500 this week. They call this Pre Stocking. 500 Pre Stocking.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I guess I will be down there this weekend. Thanks for the heads up. I don't really care if I catch them as I will be going down for the fishing show on KI.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> I can't find the e-mail they sent me yesterday. But this is what i know. You are right CYT. Tockahoe dose get 1500. But only got 500 this week. They call this Pre Stocking. 500 Pre Stocking.


OK Andy, so here's the deal: They prestock in Jan. or earl Feb. one time w/ 1500. In the fall they do one more plant. That's it for that location my friend.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

CYT said:


> Preseason has begun. Here's the 2017 schedule:
> http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/2017_stocking_sch.pdf
> 1st plant was yesterday in southern MD.
> 
> ...


Did they say which location in Southern MD?


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

2017 Spring Trout Stocking - January 25 Update 

M
Maryland Fishing and Boating Services <[email protected]> 








Reply
|

Yesterday, 4:00 PM
You





*
Hello, preseason trout stocking has begun in some locations within the State.
Here is a table of the first locations:
County
Area Stocked
Number
Species
Date
Calvert*
Calvert Cliffs
210
RB
25-Jan
Calvert*
Hutchins Pond
500
RB
25-Jan
Prince Georges
Pond at Governor Bridge Natural Area (2 fish/day)
250
RB
25-Jan
Charles
Hughesville Pond
250
RB
24-Jan
Charles
Wheatley Lake
1000
RB
24-Jan
Prince Georges
Allens Pond
500
RB
24-Jan
Prince Georges
Cosca Lake
700
RB
24-Jan
Prince Georges
Melwood Pond
500
RB
24-Jan
Prince Georges
Tucker Pond
500
RB
24-Jan
Enjoy Maryland's Outdoors!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> It says 1500 pre-season for Tuckahoe. When is pre-season? Don't give date, or month for Tuckahoe Creek.


 This is wrong. I meant to say, It says 500 pre-season trout for Tuckahoe.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> OK Andy, so here's the deal: They prestock in Jan. or earl Feb. one time w/ 1500. In the fall they do one more plant. That's it for that location my friend.


 I'm sorry guys. I think I got it wrong. I must have seen tucker pond and tought I seen Tuchahoe pond. Sorry! No wonder I didn't catch any, and no one was there. :redface:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> OK Andy, so here's the deal: They prestock in Jan. or earl Feb. one time w/ 1500. In the fall they do one more plant. That's it for that location my friend.


------ Yes you got it right. I was wrong and admitted it. SORRY! While I'm here. As of yesterday Marshy Hope Creek and ponds I went to were a little to muddy for me fishing with lures. I bought some minnows to fish with this morning to see if that will get a few yellow perch. First time fishing with minnows in a very long time.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pretty good Solunar forecast this weekend Andy. If only this damn wind would lye down.

Got you a bucket of minnows aye? Taking a step backwards as a seasoned angler that fishes artificial's......LOL.
Good luck out there.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You guys ever try fishing Berkeley "Mice Tails"? WalMart sells them.
We have had great success with them on stocked trout at the lake. They float like power bait if you use a size 12 hook. Anything even slightly bigger than size 12 will make them sink. We fish them kinda carolina rig style so they float about 1-2 feet off the bottom.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Pretty good Solunar forecast this weekend Andy. If only this damn wind would lye down.
> 
> Got you a bucket of minnows aye? Taking a step backwards as a seasoned angler that fishes artificial's......LOL.
> Good luck out there.


 LOL!------ The slump is over. The damn minnows work. My friend Bob caught three pretty good bass and one pickerel. I caught two bass. BUT, we were fishing for yellow perch so that don't count. OH, Bob said he caught three good size crappie before I got there with the minnows. He caught the crappie with an orange shad dart under a bobber. Things are looking up. Still have some minnows left, so I guess I will have to do a little fishing tomorrow morning before Pat and I go to Suicide Bridge Restaurant for lunch. We will be at the marina/boat ramp in Federalsburg in the morning, if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> You guys ever try fishing Berkeley "Mice Tails"? WalMart sells them.
> We have had great success with them on stocked trout at the lake. They float like power bait if you use a size 12 hook. Anything even slightly bigger than size 12 will make them sink. We fish them kinda carolina rig style so they float about 1-2 feet off the bottom.


YUP! They're deadly on Rainbows' lake or stream.

I make my own. I use bubble gum(pink) floating power worms then ball up some power bait(chartreuse) around the hook on Carolina rig and 1/4oz slider w/ a 2' 6# flouro leader.
I like to use Owner #10 circle hooks. I hate ripping they're guts out with 'J' hooks.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I see your point in the circles, but we fish a put and take lake, so theyre all getting gutted eventually. Up to the 5 fish limit of course. I just use the el-cheap-o .89c pack of hooks from Walmart.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> I see your point in the circles, but we fish a put and take lake, so theyre all getting gutted eventually. Up to the 5 fish limit of course. I just use the el-cheap-o .89c pack of hooks from Walmart.


OH NO! Not the el-cheap-o .89c pack of hooks from Walmart

Not that! Say it isn't so........

Makes sense, they swallow the hook, cut the line, re-tie and your on your way to your limit......gotcha.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

CYT said:


> 1BadF350 said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point in the circles, but we fish a put and take lake, so theyre all getting gutted eventually. Up to the 5 fish limit of course. I just use the el-cheap-o .89c pack of hooks from Walmart.
> ...


LOL yep. Cut tie repeat as necessary. Eventually i get my hook back.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Go West young man!

Sandcrab


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Now that is pretty. Is that you fishing Sandcrab ? That is a good picture.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

andypat said:


> Now that is pretty. Is that you fishing Sandcrab ? That is a good picture.


I go out there to fish a couple of times each year. If you have waders (and boots with cleats) and light spinning gear (spinners, spoons), you can catch trout.

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

That is not me - second picture is of the Savage River below the dam...


----------

